# Earliest age for a bark collar...



## Ross Byers

What is the earliest you would put a bark collar on a pup? Just curious, my little guy, 12 weeks, is a night owl....

My other dog is quiet as a mouse.

Thanks


----------



## fishduck

IMHO that is a little early for a bark collar. The earliest I have heard of one being used is at 16 weeks. It may still be seperation anxiety from being removed from his litter mates. Especially if you got him recently. I would try some noise in the kennel to reassure the little guy. A radio or one of the ticking wind up alarm clocks worked well for me in the past.

Have you been getting up to check on him when he barks at night? Sometimes we teach the pups this behavior. He barks you come out to see him. A smart pup can learn quickly that his barking can produce his desired response: a visit from you. Not a good training tool ie. an undesirable action produces a reward.

Hope something works for you. Have been there and no sleep makes for one grouchy pet owner.

Mark L.


----------



## KRP

Ross, 

I have actually used the radio trick and it works out quite well! Put it by his kennel and turn it on low volume and see if that will do the trick. It may take a few nights for him to get used to it! 

Good Luck!!!


----------



## Brad n Drake

maybe one of those other bark collars that use sound or a spray.


----------



## Howard N

I'm not sure what the earliest I've used a bark collar but sometime around that age.

I get my pups generally around 8 weeks old so by the time they're 12 weeks they've been here 4 weeks. I want them to get in the habit of being quiet so when I recognise the yap yap of yapping instead of just a few whines when they're put in the crate I put the bark collar on. I start it at the lowest setting for a day and the 2nd lowest setting for a couple of days. I've never had a pup that went higher than the 3rd setting but I know there are dogs out there who can bark through the highest setting on the Tri-Tronics bark collar.

I want to nip the yapping in the bud before it becomes a habit.


----------



## Ross Byers

Thanks for the responses folks. We figured out that he needed a bigger kennel, he was overheating. I took him out of his kennel this morning and he was very hot. Took him downstairs and gave him water. He went thru 3 big bowls of water and a good drenching from the hose. He's lights out now. He was good the four days prior. Slept thru each night, went to 7 and 8 o'clock in the morning.

Thanks again.

I forgot all about the sleepless nights with my other dog. This will pass.


----------



## Jason Glavich

I was gonna ask if he was sleeping while barking. I recently saw a friends pup barking and yipping late in the night and when I checke don her she was asleep just dream barking and on her laying on her back.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

This weekend, I put a bark collar on a dog that will be 4 months old in 10 days. Took him about 2 seconds to catch on and was quiet on the truck for the rest of the weekend.

He's a vocal puppy from lines that have a tendancy to be little wound up. It's much easier to deal with it now than after it becomes a habit.

SM


----------



## cakaiser

I don't have a personal opinion on this, but I will throw this out for consideration; 
Some pros have told me they do not like to use a bark collar on a dog before CC, they feel it may cause them to tolerate, not respond to, pressure.


----------



## Angie B

cakaiser said:


> I don't have a personal opinion on this, but I will throw this out for consideration;
> Some pros have told me they do not like to use a bark collar on a dog before CC, they feel it may cause them to tolerate, not respond to, pressure.


I've heard that too, but I haven't found that to be the case. As a matter fact Jim Van Engen will be the first one to slap a bark collar on a dog, collar conditioned or not. We all need our sleep.....

Angie


----------



## greyghost

Howard wrote:
I've never had a pup that went higher than the 3rd setting but I know there are dogs out there who can bark through the highest setting on the Tri-Tronics bark collar.

I have one of these pups that will outbark (6 months old) his Dogtra collar! He just goes wants out to get something! But his training is going good, not a lot of pressure needed with force-fetch....so go figure?


----------



## Ross Byers

Isisisthename said:


> I was gonna ask if he was sleeping while barking. I recently saw a friends pup barking and yipping late in the night and when I checke don her she was asleep just dream barking and on her laying on her back.


No, this little fella is up. Making all kinds of racket.

The bigger kennel is done, divider is in so he won't make a mess if he feels he needs to, the fan is in place and the radio is ready to go.

Fingers crossed, bark collar in pocket.


----------

